# Blaupunkt TV model W23/173I-GB-FHBKUP-DE no sound



## lineofstars (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everyone.Well first of all I have to say that is amazing how this kind of communication unite us,despite of the distance,language,religion,politics,gender,man or woman....etc.
I know things about computers repairing not only my own PC at hardware failure and software level inst-desinstall(OS),but also when a friend or friend of that friend ask help and Im in the right position to give it.
Despite that,in electronics im quite green,so for sure I will need all the brains around and all the possible patience that a person or human being can hold inside.
So I explain the facts, suddenly the TV start making a strange sound to the speakers,than there the sound has gone.The speakers I have checked them connecting to other device.The audio jack output also does not work because I have tested with an earphone.
The exact tv model and info are:
Blaupunkt TV,model # W23/173I-GB-FHBKUP-DE
Ref B23C173TCFHD
Product code BW23R173BFBKPE404
Serial Number BW23R173BFBKPE404-107426 00808
Motherboard serial t.msd309.28b

Photos link to see the motherboard:
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079107625735817218&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079108071896586770&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079108387635073554&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079108753207936914&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079109117947711538&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079109475267788786&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079109887551514674&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079110207183580290&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079110569102090482&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079107550650379634&oid=102793503591974069148
https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...6079107148706017746&oid=102793503591974069148

There are 11 close up photos totally.First one shows the the entire board.
Wich is your step by step procedure to repair it?
What components make the audio circuit exactly?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a quick question...
Is there a way that the audio output option got changed on the programming?


----------



## lineofstars (Nov 9, 2014)

The sound got lost suddenly.The mute function was not used by the RC.
If is not this what you mean,please reformulate the question.
Thanks for replay.


----------



## lineofstars (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi again to all of you.
First ,with your help,I want to see IF the audio IC YD 1517p is good.
So,I will attach the datasheet of the IC .
Turning the TV on, I have checked the voltage using the multimeter,the values are:
Vcc=12 to pin#7
1/2Vcc=0 to pin#3
Rest of the pins voltage=0.

Turning the TV off, In diode mode by multimeter with the black probe to GRD and red probe to the pin
#1 value is 796
#2 it beeps
#3 value is 796
#4 it beeps (why?)
#5 it beeps
#6 value is 792
#7 value is 1755
#8 starts from 1800 and goes to OverLimit
#9 value is 797
#10 to #18(the last pin that the IC has) it beeps cause is the GRD.

Turning the TV off, I have checked the resistance &#937;(ohm mode) by multimeter with the black probe to GRD and red probe to the pin
#1 value is OL(over limit)
#2 value is 0
#3 value is OL
#4 value is 10 &#937; ohms
#5 value 0
#6 value is OL
#7 value is OL
#8 value is OL
#9 value is OL
#10 to #18 value is 0
Based on this measurements please give me a hint about what is your idea if the IC is good,or guide me to do other measurements,or technics using the multimeter,beacause I only have this kind of measurement tool.
Are the above values correct?


----------



## lineofstars (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everyone.
I have changed the 100uF capacitor wich is in connection with pin#3 of the audio IC YD1517P.(see the datasheet link above)
I have changed the IC too.
But despite my effort,still no sound.
Any clue?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow! Impressive electronics work. :up:

Let's suppose that there is no electronic issue. Have you checked the remote control/ menu setting on the television to see if there were any changes?


----------



## lineofstars (Nov 9, 2014)

I have checked the volume up-down on the mainboard,still no sound


----------

